# Walmart Grocery delivery?



## Shizen__ (Nov 25, 2016)

Just got a notification in my driver app that I may now get requests for Walmart grocery delivery. Has anyone actually done this yet? I'm an Eats driver only and I'm thinking surely we will get paid by time on top of miles for this one as opposed to Eats.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Whoa. That's new to me. Haven't seen or heard anything.


----------



## BigJon (Mar 15, 2017)

I heard rumors of this back a few months ago in articles posted on Facebook, just not sure what regions are rolling out and when.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I did a Kroger ClickList for a customer on an UberX, customer called and ask me if I could pick up a grocery order at a Kroger, I never done it so I agreed, the customer then changed the pick up location to where I was and I started the trip, the groceries were ready and taken out by a Kroger employee and placed in the trunk, I drove to the customer's house and deliver them to her mother. Nice trip with no pax aboard and an ever nicer tip. $20.00. I would do it again if requested but I don't know if Uber will come and mess that up.


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

Haven't seen it in Orlando, but it's a neat service. Groceries are all bagged and ready to go...just watch for frozen stuff


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

As long as it's all bagged and ready to be picked up I'm ok with this. A ping is a ping

I can't stand Postmates grocery orders they are a pain in the ass.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I heard Walmart was testing delivery w/ Lyft in some areas but haven't heard anything about S. Florida yet ... I'm not sure how to feel about delivering a 60" TV, carry the box and then not get tipped for it. What if the pax isn't home? Do I have to drive back to the store to return the merchandise?


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> As long as it's all bagged and ready to be picked up I'm ok with this. A ping is a ping
> 
> I can't stand Postmates grocery orders they are a pain in the ass.


 Tell me about it...lol


----------

